

Happy Festivus HN: Stella, a Feats of Strength - delano

Okay, so I launched something quietly today. Stella. I was planning on keeping it low-key but with the "Happy Holidays" and "Hacker News goes Christmas" posts (and colors!), I thought I could balance it out a bit with some Festivus activity. I'm not particularly qualified to promote Festivus but I'm doing my best.<p>In any case, Stella is a performance testing tool, written in Ruby that also supports the Java VM (through JRuby). This is a preview release (0.5.3) but it's already useful for running and comparing Apache Bench, Siege, and Httperf tests. Here's an example from the current release:<p><pre><code>    stella -a opera-10 -w 0.5 -r 25,300 -m 'MaxClients=768' -x 5 ab -c 100 -n 10000 http://stellaaahhhh.com/search?term=trooper

    -a: Use an Opera 10 User-Agent. 
    -w: Run a warm up with half the users specified for the test. 
    -r: Ramp up the number of users from 100 to 300, in intervals of 25. 
    -m: Remind yourself what this test is about.
    -x: Repeat each test run 5 times, average the results with standard deviation. 
</code></pre>
More info in the release notes:
https://rubyforge.org/frs/shownotes.php?release_id=29826<p>P.S. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmq-JDonTpc
======
nirmal
I thought this was going to be a post about the awesome Atary 2600 emulator.
<http://stella.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
rlodge
That's an anachronism man.

